# Bella Pups



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

I would pass. They don't mention clearances that I can find, breed golden doodles, don't show and I believe they way over charge (I was thinking they charged a $1,000 but I could be remembering wrong, I heart that a couple years ago).


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh, wait. They mention doing hips, eye and heart clearances. But no elbows and they don't offer verification.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Run away, as fast as you can. Breeding goldens and goldendoodles and aussie labradoodles. She does not appear to compete in any venue with her dogs. There is no mention of clearances, and no registered names/AKC numbers to check OFA for clearances. She does claim on pupsusa.com that the parents are certified. Also advertises on dogsnow.com. Most reputable breeders do not need to advertise on such sites, as their puppies almost always have homes before they are born.

You can do a lot better.


----------



## Charliesmom567 (Dec 10, 2014)

I just bought a Golden from Bella Pups in August. Owner was excellent and spent a lot of time with valuable information about her dogs. She has a very fair way that she deals with customers when making a deposit and choice within the litter. We have been so pleased with our puppy who has the best disposition of any golden I have ever met. Our Vet who is very well respected and known...Dr Gene Witiak, has claimed he is the poster dog for Goldens. I think your comments about this breeder are unfair. I have dealt with many dog breeders over the years and Patricia Hess is accessible and personable even after we purchased the puppy. Her training and behavior techniques helped us to train our dog in a matter of a couple weeks! We couldn't be happier! Whether she shows her dogs or not this owner is breeding with a passion and love for the breed. I would definitely buy from her again!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum CharliesMom567. Thanks for letting us know you are happy with your breeder. I think most of us believe once a pup or a dog comes into our own family they become so very loved and special. But we each can have an opinion on what makes a breeder a good one or not.

"Whether she shows her dogs or not this owner is breeding with a passion and love for the breed."

For me someone that would be breeding to better the breed and love the breed would not be breeding goldenxpoodle mixes. That doesn't show any respect or love for either breed. 

I hope you stick around even if some of us don't agree with you about this particular breeder. We would love to read stories and see pictures of your golden.


----------



## Leila (Dec 15, 2014)

The owner of Bella Pups, Ms. Patricia Hess is a highly recommended and successful breeder. The fact is that vets purchase their puppies from her and they refer their clients to her continually. . She has helped me with every issue of my precious Golden Retriever. She takes pride in her business and her puppies. She is a hard worker, always taking care of her clients and her beloved dogs. For her, it is indeed about love more than it is about business. Ms. Hess has integrity and all of her documentations/certifications are authentic and legitimate. She is a positive and energetic individual, and I recommend her without reservations.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

It's not about showing or loving or having happy veterinarians. Is she doing OFA hips, elbows, hearts and eyes on all her breeding stock? Can you verify this on the OFA database? All that other stuff is inconsequential if she's not doing clearances. Clearances can and must be verified by an independent source.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Interesting that both new posters joined this month and this are their only posts.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

What a coincidence!!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

That seems to happen a lot when there's a thread about a breeder who is high volume and/or doesn't do clearances. It has been a big coincidence on more than one occasion. And, oops, sometimes the "new members" get confused and forget which account they are posting from.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> That seems to happen a lot when there's a thread about a breeder who is high volume and/or doesn't do clearances. It has been a big coincidence on more than one occasion. And, oops, sometimes the "new members" get confused and forget which account they are posting from.


Do they really think people/we are this stupid? It is almost as commonplace as the Nigerian check scam to have businesses troll forums as multiple identities and give positive testimonials. Not quite as good as some Amazon reviews, but I guess they clearly aren't the best at marketing.....


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> It is almost as commonplace as the Nigerian check scam to have businesses troll forums as multiple identities and give positive testimonials. Not quite as good as some Amazon reviews, but I guess they clearly aren't the best at marketing.....


It would certainly be cheaper than doing the health testing and competing with their dogs that would eliminate bad press.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

LJack said:


> It would certainly be cheaper than doing the health testing and competing with their dogs that would eliminate bad press.


I'd LOL except it really is sad thought for the dogs and unsuspecting families.....

We have had a few bad instances on a rafting forum I post on. It was great when the moderators decided to investigate and found many usernames, claiming to be customers, posting from the same IP address at the business's address. That shut down the fake testimonials but the owners kept digging a hole with their own mouth.


----------



## BOBO2004 (Jan 12, 2018)

You are absolutely right! Patricia at Bella Pups is the best and we absolutely love our dog. He is 14 years now and we never had health issue. We would highly recommend her.
Maria D.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

What is exactly right is this breeder does neither breed any positive service. It is good you like your puppy/dog, but the reality is, you purchased from a breeder who does not follow any best practices and who is breeding mixed breed mutts (doodles).


----------

